

I regret buying an Apple Watch (and I knew I would) - Alupis
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/13/apple-watch-buyers-remorse/

======
T-Ice
The smartwatch is a huge bust, when will the tech companies quit shoving them
down the consumers' throat. They have been around for a few years now and
still haven't taken off. Apple was stupid to release one thinking theirs was
somehow going to kick off the product and people were going to flock to buy
one just because of the brand. There will be no Snapchat or Uber apps in the
near future for smartwatches.

~~~
cocoalovethax
Uber already exists for Apple Watch; I love mine and actually saves me quite a
bit of time each day just with notifications.

